# 76700 - Complete Abdominal



## stacbartNUC@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2017)

Can anyone please let me know if this sonogram should include the kidney measurements specifically and not just visual documentation and point me to literature to support this. 

Also is the renal and 76700 same day appropriate order ? What is the exact difference in terms of the kidneys itself ? 

Thank you !!!

Stacy


----------



## chembree (Apr 3, 2017)

No, you do not have to give measurements for the kidneys. The doctor can even tell you they were not visualized and explain why and you can still code 76700. 

This is from the ACR and answers your second question. If you have clinical examples in radiology - summer 2013, it also gives the same info, which is listed in the current 2017 CSI navigator.  

https://www.acr.org/Advocacy/Econom...gnostic-Studies-and-Interventional-Procedures

Ultrasound 

CPT® 2005 imposed requirements on coding for complete abdominal and retroperitoneal ultrasound studies relating to documentation of all the obligate elements that constitute complete studies of these anatomic regions. Guidelines provided in the CPT 2005 code book make it clear that a diagnostic ultrasound study of the kidneys and urinary bladder is coded with 76770, which is a complete retroperitoneal study. Although the kidneys are one of the required elements of both a complete abdominal and a complete retroperitoneal ultrasound study, coding for both an abdominal and retroperitoneal ultrasound study performed together is considered unusual, and should only be done when an ordering physician documents the circumstances of medical necessity1. If only the kidneys are imaged, code 76775 should be used. If only the bladder is imaged, CPT 2005 instructions state that code 76857 should be used.


----------

